# Snagless Platform Holders by HammerTech Marine



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

HaMm3r said:


> The Snagless Platform Holder is designed to be installed in a convenient location on a horizontal poling platform top, boat deck or rail, so that a push pole can be quickly, quietly and securely stored when the poler needs to perform other tasks, such as casting to a sighted fish or assisting the angler on the bow. The unique shape of the Platform Holder’s gripping radius allows for a variety of installation heights, from close to the water at deck level, all the way up to the height of a standard poling platform. In addition, the 360° rotation of the holder top permits easy pole storage at almost any horizontal angle from the boat, while also letting a stored pole revolve freely as the boat drifts or spins due to wind or current.
> 
> 
> Unlike anything else on the market, there are no swivels, shafts or pivoting/protruding parts that stick out and can be broken off or snag onto things like fly lines. They are also designed to be highly durable and quiet, so that the parts won’t rattle when running the outboard, which is a common problem with some popular push pole caddies and clips. Plus, if the rotation point ever does happen to loosen up, the adjustment screw is easily accessible.
> ...


W


----------



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

What size do I need for a TFO Mangrove multipiece push pole?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The TFO Mangrove is a 1 5/16” diameter pole, so you would use the medium size platform holder.

Thanks for the question!


----------



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks! Order placed.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Are they plastic or metal? Slick design.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

They are made from a plastic very similar to Starboard, and thanks for the compliment. It is an entirely new design, unlike anything else on the market.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

HaMm3r said:


> The TFO Mangrove is a 1 5/16” diameter pole, so you would use the medium size platform holder.
> 
> Thanks for the question!


I have the Stiffy hybrid. What size would I need?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

CPurvis said:


> I have the Stiffy hybrid. What size would I need?


CPurvis, the modern Stiffy Hybrids are 1 3/8", so you would use the medium platform holder. I have heard that some years back Stiffy changed the diameter of the Hybrid poles, so if it's an older pole you may want to double check it before ordering. Either way, if you did discover that the pole was too large for the holder, you could exchange the holder at no charge.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

HaMm3r said:


> CPurvis, the modern Stiffy Hybrids are 1 3/8", so you would use the medium platform holder. I have heard that some years back Stiffy changed the diameter of the Hybrid poles, so if it's an older pole you may want to double check it before ordering. Either way, if you did discover that the pole was too large for the holder, you could exchange the holder at no charge.


Thanks do you make gunwale rod holders?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

CPurvis said:


> Thanks do you make gunwale rod holders?


If you're referring to under gunnel/horizontal rod holders, then no, not at this time. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

An on the water demonstration of how HammerTech Marine's new Snagless Platform Holder works. They are designed to be installed in a convenient location on a horizontal poling platform top, boat deck or rail, so that a push pole can be quickly, quietly and securely stored when the poler needs to perform other tasks, such as casting to a sighted fish or assisting the angler on the bow.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

HaMm3r said:


> CPurvis, the modern Stiffy Hybrids are 1 3/8", so you would use the medium platform holder. I have heard that some years back Stiffy changed the diameter of the Hybrid poles, so if it's an older pole you may want to double check it before ordering. Either way, if you did discover that the pole was too large for the holder, you could exchange the holder at no charge.


So about to order the pole holder in the next week or so and I also want to order the pushpole snagless mushroom holders too. What size do to recommend for the mushroom holders?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

CPurvis said:


> So about to order the pole holder in the next week or so and I also want to order the pushpole snagless mushroom holders too. What size do to recommend for the mushroom holders?


CPurvis, the different sizes of Snagless Push Pole Holders only refers to the diameter of the base. The holding radius itself is identical between the holder sizes. So any of them will work with any pole on the market. The reason we offer the different sized bases is simply because some people like the look of the larger base, or they want to cover up holes or blemishes from previous installations. I normally recommend the 1.5" holders, unless you have a reason to go with the larger base.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

HaMm3r said:


> CPurvis, the different sizes of Snagless Push Pole Holders only refers to the diameter of the base. The holding radius itself is identical between the holder sizes. So any of them will work with any pole on the market. The reason we offer the different sized bases is simply because some people like the look of the larger base, or they want to cover up holes or blemishes from previous installations. I normally recommend the 1.5" holders, unless you have a reason to go with the larger base.


Oh I see. Thanks


----------

